# Envoi fichiers lourds via FTP



## reilo (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
La possibilité d'envoi de fichiers lourds proposée par Free est loin de fonctionner correctement, voire ne fonctionne pas !

Où pourrait-on trouver un mode opératoire utilisant un *FTP* ?

Cela devrait ressembler à ce que l'on fait avec un FTP pour l'envoi de pages ou de fichiers pour les sites persos !

1- j'ai tenté avec le    *ftpperso.free.fr*  proposé par Free
2- J'ai téléchargé *Filezilla*, mais l'Aide est en anglais !

Toute orientation serait la bien venue !

Merci et @ +

reilo

Juste une question : qu'est-ce que ça peut bien venir faire dans "Classic Mac, ça ? 

On déménage !


----------



## PaoloD (3 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

as tu essayé le serveur ovh qui est gratuit et simple d'utilisation ?
http://demo.ovh.com/


----------



## reilo (3 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour 
et merci *PaoloD* pour cette adresse.

je viens de la tester.
Pour essai, j'ai bien réussi à stocker un fichier ( photo 2 Mo )  puis un dossier .zip ( 30 Mo ) de plusieurs photos, mais je n'arrive pas à aller plus loin !

Les noms des fichiers apparaissent bien, leurs dépôts sont bien annoncés, et lorsque je clique à droite sur  <  envoyer fichier > rien ne se passe ! ! !
Que doit-on faire ?  Je n'ai pas trouvé de marche à suivre !

Merci de m'orienter car cela semble effectivement simple à utiliser ! !
je regarderai ensuite quel est le volume maxi d'un dossier pour se trouver en configuration gratuite car je n'envoie pas souvent de fichiers ou dossiers lourds.
@ +

reilo

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h16 ----------

Bonjour 

et Merci à *Pascal 7*7 d'avoir transféré ma question.
Mon lapsus venait du fait que je venais d'utiliser OS 9.2 !


----------



## edd72 (3 Septembre 2011)

Si tu es chez Free, en FTP:
Tu peux utiliser Filezilla avec:
serveur: dl.free.fr
login: ton email (pour réception)
password: ce que tu veux (servira en cas de reprise, etc.)


A partir de là, tu transferts ce que tu veux et tu recevras un mail à l'adresse indiquée avec le lien de dl.free.fr


----------



## reilo (3 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir  *edd72*

et Merci pour cette intervention qui devrait me relancer à propos de *Filezilla* !

Je joins à tout hasard  une copie écran de la première page de Filezilla que je tente de remplir !
j'ai bien noté ce que tu m'as précisé, mais où pourrais-je trouver un exemple de page remplie ?

je ne trouve que des explications en langue anglaise dont  je ne maîtrise pas correctement les mots techniques.

Si tu as une adresse avec ce qui pourrait m'aider, je l'étudierai bien volontiers.

Je regarde également ce que me propose *PaoloD.*

Pas sorti de l'auberge le reilo !

@ +  reilo


----------



## edd72 (3 Septembre 2011)

En haut.
HOTE: dl.free.fr
IDENTIFIANT: ton email (pour réception)
MOT DE PASSE: ce que tu veux (servira en cas de reprise, etc.)


----------



## reilo (4 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour *edd 72*

Eh bien je ne m'en suis pas sorti ! !

Pourtant tu as un intitulé qui devrait être efficace :

*edd toi, le ciel t'eddera !*

j'ai essayé plusieurs possibilités, ne serait qu'au niveau de l'hôte :
 dl.free.fr    -    http://dl.free.fr  -     ftp.dl.free;fr  -  ftpperso.free.fr   - autres . . .  ! ! ! 
il est toujours annoncé en rouge : Erreur ne peut pas être connecté ! !

Connais-tu un site qui explique en *Français l'utilisation de Filzilla * ?

je sens qu'il va me falloir me remettre à l'anglais ! cela me rappellera le jeune temps  !

Merci tout de même à avoir tenté de m'orienter.
@ +

reilo


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Ce lien te rendra peut-être service:
http://www.filezilla.fr/

J'ai Filezilla (3.5.1)
Voilà ce que j'ai dans le log quand je lance un transfert tout bête avec:
Hôte dl.free.fr
Identifiant: polo
Mot de passe: Polo

Statut :	Résolution de l'adresse de dl.free.fr
Statut :	Connexion à 212.27.63.43:21...
Statut :	Connexion établie, attente du message d'accueil...
Réponse :	220 hadl10G-1 FTP server (Version Jul  4 2011 12:35:56) ready.
Commande :	USER polo
Réponse :	501 Mail incorrect..
Erreur :	Impossible d'établir une connexion au serveur

Bien sûr, ça ne marche pas (normal, mes paramètres sont bidons, je ne suis pas chez free), mais je me connecte bien sur le serveur.

Fais le même test, et dis nous ce que tu as dans le log.

A tout hasard, pas de firewall, pas de Littlesnitch (ou autre) qui pourraient interdire les comms sur le port 21?


----------



## reilo (4 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour 
et Merci *Polo 35230*

J'avais commencé à traduire le début du *manuel de Filezilla* et voilà que l'adresse que tu me transmets tombe au bon moment ! !
Pour l'instant, je n'ai fait que jeter un coup d'oeil sur le site qui semble expliquer effectivement  les manips en français.
Dès que je peux, je vais m'y atteler !
J'ai tout de même essayé sur mon MacBook ( léopard ) ce que tu me proposes et cela ressemble à ce que proposait *edd72.*
J'ai mis en fichier joint une *copie écran* de ce que je constate.

*Dès que je m'en sors avec la version française Filezilla je ferai part de mes essais*.

Hier soir, j'ai testé une autre solution qui semble donner de bons résultats.
Mais je ne crie pas encore victoire pour l'instant ! ! 
Il s'agit de  *DropBox*  testé sur mon MacBook et non pas avec Tiger sur mon Macmini.

Voilà où j'en suis !
je te tiens au courant dès que possible !
Merci encore pour cette adresse ! ! ! !

@ +

reilo


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Septembre 2011)

A mon avis, c'est ton identifiant qui ne plaît pas au serveur...

Je n'ai pas Free, mais Edd dit de mettre l'adresse mail comme identifiant.
Ce n'est pas ce qu'on voit dans ton Log.
essaye avec l'adresse complète.

Pour le mot de passe, je pense que ce devrait être celui de ta boîte mail.

Oublie ce que j'ai dit au sujet d'un éventuel firewaall, c'est pas ça, tu te connectes bien au serveur Free.


----------



## reilo (4 Septembre 2011)

Re Bonjour,

Eh bien *Polo 35230* pour être patient tu es patient !

Lorsque j'ai reçu ton message, je me préparais à jeter l'éponge avant l'arrivée dans quelques jours d'un de mes amis qui devrait sans doute pouvoir m'épauler, si ce n'est que moralement !
Parce que là, je suis HS ! Je perds un temps fou avec cette question !

Et je viens pourtant de refaire la manip en tenant compte de tes nouvelles remarques.
*Le résultat n'est toujours pas OK.*

J'ai tout noté de ce que tu m'as proposé ainsi que ce que *edd 72* avait évoqué.
*Dès que j'ai un résultat positif, je te fais signe.*
Cela pourrait au moins servir à un autre qui piétine comme moi sur le sujet.
En fichier joint, copie écran de ce que j'obtiens.
Le résultat est le même avec ou sans avoir noté le *Port 21.*
@ +
reilo


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Septembre 2011)

Ca ne marche toujours pas, mais regarde bien le log, tu es allé plus loin...
L'identifiant est bon. 
Maintenant, tu butes sur le mot de passe.Es-tu sûr qu'il est bon?
As-tu respecter la casse (majuscules/minuscules?)

L'identifiant et le mot de passe sont bien ceux du compte principal?

Pour le port 21, c'est normal, c'est le port par défaut.


----------



## PaoloD (5 Septembre 2011)

En ce qui concerne http://demo.ovh.com :

tu es invité à localiser sur ton disque dur le dossier ou le fichier, c'est mieux de les zipper.
Ensuite tu fais "envoyer fichier", une barre de défilement apparait le temps du upload, une fois que c'est terminé, tu as une fenêtre qui apparait avec un message formaté, que tu peux personnaliser, message dans lequel tu écris l'adresse mail de ton correspondant qui aura ainsi dans ce message l'adresse où récupérer le dossier que tu viens de uploader.

Les éléments que tu as chargé resteront à disposition pendant 4 jours et seront ensuite effacés.

J'utilise régulièrement ce service, il m'est arrivé d'envoyer des dossiers de plus de 1 Go.


----------



## edd72 (5 Septembre 2011)

En fait, l'adresse email peut-être n'importe quelle adresse email valide (pas forcément du free), le mot de passe peut-être ce que tu veux (pas forcément celui de ta boite mail).
Par contre si tu t'es loggué une fois avec une adresse mail et un mot de passe, il faut réutiliser le même couple ensuite (au moins pendant quelques jours), cela étant fait pour pouvoir continuer tes transferts (en cas de coupure).

Le mieux étant donc que tu repose les choses à plat, que tu utilises une autre adresse mail (valide) si tu en as une et un mot de passe de ton choix (et que tu gardes en tête).

Exemple (email bidon mais peu importe car je me fous du lien):

```
Statut :    Résolution de l'adresse de dl.free.fr
Statut :    Connexion à 212.27.63.32:21...
Statut :    Connexion établie, attente du message d'accueil...
Réponse :    220 hadl10G-1 FTP server (Version Jul  4 2011 12:35:56) ready.
Commande :    USER [COLOR=Blue]abcde@12345.aaa[/COLOR]
Réponse :    331 User name okay, need password..
Commande :    PASS ****
[COLOR=SeaGreen]Réponse :    230 Utilisateur anonyme loggue[/COLOR]
Statut :    Connecté[COLOR=SeaGreen][/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkGreen]Statut :    Démarrage de l'envoi de /Users/edd/Desktop/IMGP3092.JPG[/COLOR]
Commande :    CWD /
Réponse :    250 CWD command successful.
Statut :    Récupération du contenu du dossier...
Commande :    TYPE I
Réponse :    200 Type set to I
Commande :    PASV
Réponse :    227 Entering Passive Mode (212,27,63,32,65,129).
Commande :    LIST
[COLOR=Red]Réponse :    150 Connexion au port 19231
Erreur :    Could not read from transfer socket: ECONNRESET - Connection reset by peer
Réponse :    226 OK
Commande :    SIZE IMGP3092.JPG
Réponse :    550 Impossible de verifier l'existence du fichier
Commande :    MDTM IMGP3092.JPG
Réponse :    500 Commande inconnue
Commande :    PASV[/COLOR]
Réponse :    227 Entering Passive Mode (212,27,63,32,149,241).
Commande :    STOR IMGP3092.JPG
Réponse :    150 Connexion au port 45590
[COLOR=SeaGreen]Réponse :    226-Fichier transfere sans probleme
Réponse :    226-Traitements en cours....
Réponse :    226-
Réponse :    226-Fichier "IMGP3092.JPG" uploade avec succes.
Réponse :    226-Il est disponible via http://dl.free.fr/fCXuzVvpJ[/COLOR]
Réponse :    226-
Réponse :    226 Vous pouvez a tout moment supprimer ce fichier via: http://dl.free.fr/rm.pl?h=fCXuzVvpJ&i=32932697&s=Wrm2fmAQYJpMtQ5OXRg6qyuTtDsoY7YU
Statut :    Transfert de fichier réussi, 119 Ko transférés en 1 seconde
Statut :    Récupération du contenu du dossier...
[COLOR=Red]Commande :    PASV
Réponse :    227 Entering Passive Mode (212,27,63,32,40,181).
Commande :    LIST
Réponse :    150 Connexion au port 55554
Erreur :    Could not read from transfer socket: ECONNRESET - Connection reset by peer
Réponse :    226 OK[/COLOR]
Erreur :    Impossible de récupérer le contenu du dossier
```
Ne pas se préoccuper de ce qui est en rouge (c'est parceque le contenu du dossier FTP n'est pas listable), le transfert est ok et on a même le lien (qui a été envoyé en parallèle à abcde@12345.aaa) et Filezilla indique bien le fichier dans les transferts réussis:


----------



## edd72 (5 Septembre 2011)

Bref, tu te loggues, tu fais pas gaffe à ce que ça écrit et tu fais glisser ton fichier dans la partie de droite.


----------



## kaos (5 Septembre 2011)

Quelle est la limite de taille pour des fichiers chez OVH ? je n'ai jamais utilisé leur services ...


@reilo , si tu galères avec le ftp , ouvre toi un compte gratuit chez MegUpload , ce qui te permettra l'envoie de fichiers jusqu'a 2 giga , et une interface de gestion de tes fichiers uploadés , c'est bien foutu et tout simple , comme c'est du flash , c'est un peu moins austère .


----------



## Cyrus137 (5 Septembre 2011)

L'option ftp est bien en vert sur ta console de gestion ,


C'est tt con mais on sait jamais


----------



## lolipale (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour éviter les tracasseries de paramétrages ftp, je vous rappelle qu'il existe aussi .


https://www.yousendit.com/ (gratuit jusqu'à 100 MB)
https://www.wetransfer.com/ (gratuit jusqu'à 2 gigas)
Je ne suis pas certain que cela reste gratuit mais en attendant ...
Bonne journée


----------



## kaos (6 Septembre 2011)

Au fait , j'ai retrouvé ça http://fr.filesovermiles.com cela permet d'envoyer des fichiers par navigateur a une ou plusieurs  personnes.

C'est une technologie P2P sécurisée, c'est super pratique ! lorsque la personne télécharge , on voit son ip dans le navigateur et le taux de téléchargement , mais cela nécessite de ne pas quitter firefox bien sur ...


Un indispensable !


----------



## PaoloD (7 Septembre 2011)

Kaos, je ne connais pas la limite de poids de fichiers chez OVH.
J'ai déjà eu à envoyer des fichiers de 1,3 Go et 1,4 Go, c'est tout ce que je peux dire...


----------



## reilo (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Me re voici comme convenu pour faire le point de mes essais en cours !

Je me suis pour l'instant entraîné sur *DROPBOX*   et * PICAS*A !
Jai momentanément arrêté les autres essais car le téléchargement est généralement très long, en particulier pour celui qui reçoit !

-* DROPBOX :* *OK pour les photos.*
Simple dutilisation, mais pour les fichiers lourds ( ex les vidéos ) le temps de téléchargement est assez long et bien entendu fonction du poids du fichier.   
Exemple : 50 Mo environ 10 mn de téléchargement pour celui qui reçoit.

*PICASA *: simple également pour lemploi.
*OK pour les photo*s et pour la* lecture seule* des vidéos à la réception  par exemple.
La lecture dune vidéo est pratiquement immédiate.
Impossible, par contre, dobtenir le fichier dune vidéo *sur le bureau* !

Pour cela, jai finalement utilisé la méthode suivante en utilisant mon MacBook ( Léopard ) car mon Macmini ( Tiger ) naccepte pas Picasa !
- réception et lecture dune video via Picasa avec Safari.
- sur le menu de Safari, après lecture de la vidéo :    Fenêtre /  Activité
- on obtient une fenêtre, puis 2 clics sur la ligne la plus lourde en Mo.
- le téléchargement commence. Plus ou moins long suivant le poids du fichier lourd.
- pour la video jobtiens un fichier *< videoplayback >* dans le dossier
 <* téléchargements *> de mon MacBook.
- je glisse ce fichier sur le bureau et *jajoute .flv* au nom du dossier.
- celui-ci se transforme en fichier FLV lisible via FLV  ou  Quick Time.
- jai transformé ce fichier en .MOV via le site  *www. Zamzar.com*
( pour flv : 10 Mo,    pour .mov  50 Mo )

Je vais prochainement examiner les possibilités proposées par *kaos* et *lolipale*.
je vais sans doute faire des découvertes intéressantes !
Merci à eux.

@ +
reilo


----------



## Cyrus137 (10 Septembre 2011)

Dl.free marche nickel 


Mise a part que lupload tourne entre 150 et 250 ko/s ...... 

Du coup 40 45min pour uploader 350mo.........


Ya pas plus rapide ?




Mon debit adsl me permet duploader a 1500ko/s théoriquement


----------



## kaos (11 Septembre 2011)

Tu es chez free ?


----------



## Cyrus137 (11 Septembre 2011)

Oui pourquoi ?


J'ai même mît une adresse mail free pour recevoir les liens,


----------



## kaos (11 Septembre 2011)

si tu es chez free c'est bizarre que ça rame


----------



## Cyrus137 (12 Septembre 2011)

Peu être période de pointe .....

Je ré essayerai a un autre moment de la journée ....

A par les param de filezila Ya rien a faire d'autre ?


----------



## kaos (12 Septembre 2011)

ben non , tu sais filezila , si il est pas bien paramétré ça marche pas ...

moi je préfère de loin FireFtp qui se rajoute a firefox, on y gère des comptes etc ...
si ça rame tant que ça , ça vient peut etre des serveurs de chez free comme tu le dis.

moi j'ai 1300KoS en download et dans les 100/11O KoS en upload , donc toi c'est bizarre que tu es ces résultats.


----------



## edd72 (12 Septembre 2011)

Cyrus137 a dit:


> Dl.free marche nickel
> 
> 
> Mise a part que lupload tourne entre 150 et 250 ko/s ......
> ...




Uploader à 1,5Mo/seconde avec une ligne ADSL? J'ai un doute.

150-250ko/s, c'est pas mal. Ca te fait 30 minutes (moyenne 200ko/s) pour tes 350Mo.

Regarde ici pour ton débit montant: http://www.speedtest.net/ (et divise par 8, ce sont des bits)


----------



## Cyrus137 (12 Septembre 2011)

la a 18H   
debit montant:  1,02kbps soit  /8    127ko/s c'est ca? 




et effectivement jupload la entre 120 et 160ko/s


----------



## edd72 (12 Septembre 2011)

1,02*M*b/s soit    127ko/s, c'est bien ça.

Donc tout est normal


----------



## Cyrus137 (12 Septembre 2011)

ok , mais c'est long.... 


lol 

ya rien pour debrider l'upload lol 


par la 45min pour 35omo ..... 


je suis loin du compte pour uploader un Iso de 4,6go...


----------



## edd72 (12 Septembre 2011)

4,6Go, huh huh

Ton débit dépend de ta connexion (type, distance du dslam...), passe à la fibre optique...


----------



## Cyrus137 (12 Septembre 2011)

a ben .... mon syndic est sur le coup ... mais Free a Clairement mit en Stand By la fibre pour ce concacrer a 200% a la téléphonie mobile...


----------



## reilo (14 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Jai testé ladresse proposée par *Kaos*, mais jai une impossibilité liée au Parefeu !  Dommage.    http://fr.filesovermiles.com

Voici ce que je reçois comme réponse :
_Le fichier que lon veut vous envoyer nest pas accessible à lURL donné. Lexpéditeur ne peut pas vous envoyer le fichier ou son pare-feu empêche la connexion entre vous et lexpéditeur._

Les essais sont effectués sur Macmini  (Tiger )  et sur MacBook  ( Léopard ).

Pour linstant les meilleurs résultats obtenus sont réalisés avec *Picasa* et ladresse proposée par l*olipale* :   www.wetransfer.com

Je poursuis encore mes tests petit à petit.

@ +

reilo.


----------



## kaos (14 Septembre 2011)

reilo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J&#8217;ai testé l&#8217;adresse proposée par *Kaos*, mais j&#8217;ai une impossibilité liée au Parefeu !  Dommage.    http://fr.filesovermiles.com
> 
> ...




c'est quoi ce délire ?? mon parfeu est activé et j'ai jamais eu quoi que ce soit ...
ben jette un oeil dans le firewall pour voir !

justement ce service est sencé tout faciliter

Tu laisses bien firefox ouvert sur l'ordinateur qui envoie le fichier ? attention le fichier n'est pas envoyé sur le web mais d'ordinateur a ordinateur ... lorsque le mac ou pc reçoit le lien , lordi qui a crypter reste ouvert sur cette fenêtre et des que le fichier est télécharger par le correspondant on voit son ip et l'avancement de téléchargement


tiens au cas ou ?

http://freewares-tutos.blogspot.com/2009/06/filesovermilescom-le-partage-de.html

http://www.01net.com/contenu/2562/ta_fiches/transferez-vos-gros-fichiers-sans-soucis-675-1


----------



## reilo (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour *Kaos *!

Eh bien je comprends parfaitement ta réaction, et j'ai compris pourquoi cela ne fonctionnait pas grâce à ta remarque concernant l'ouverture constante de l'ordinateur et le maintien de Firefox pendant l'opération !
*Chose que je ne faisais pas !*

je viens d'effectuer 2 essais successifs entre deux adresses persos :
- 1 photo    2 Mo 
- 1 mini vidéo   .mpg    10 Mo.

*Cela fonctionne parfaitement et de plus je trouve, en non spécialiste, que  la rapidité est étonnante !*

je vais bien entendu refaire ces tests avec quelques amis afin de confirmer ! !
Tests que je ferai alors que chacun sera devant son PC ou Mac, mais avec *Firefox ouvert *!

 Pour la messagerie j'utilise Entourage sur Mac.
Pour internet j'utilise *Safari* ou *Firefox.*

*Perso, je n'ai pas encore testé cette solution avec Safari.*
Pour l'instant j'ai mis en application ce que tu as proposé !

Merci *Kaos* d'avoir précisé tout cela lors de tes remarques !
Je sens que je vais faire des adeptes ! 
 Surtout que je n'utilise pas beaucoup l'envoi de gros fichiers.

Je suis sur Mac et J'utilise une compilation de *Intego* avec Net Barrier,  Antispams, Virus Barrier, etc ...

@ + et merci encore.
reilo


----------



## kaos (15 Septembre 2011)

de rien , il faut pas se présser , c'est pourtant marquer sur la fenêtre lors de l'utilisation ...

l'avantage de ce systeme est que si tu veux passer 20 giga a une personne , tu peux le faire , il n'y a pas de limites et comme il n'y a pas de serveur intermédiaire ! ça va vite mais ça dépend aussi des connections internet respectives ...


----------



## fusterd (16 Septembre 2011)

Moi j'utilise toujours Yousendit

gratuit pour les fichiers de moins de 100 mo
mais tu peux en envoyer plusieurs de suite

ou si vraiment c'est gros, et que la personne à qui tu l'envoies a un serveur
le bon vieux cyberduck !
mais là il te faut un identifiant et un mot de passe 
que te donne le propriétaire dudit serveur.


----------



## reilo (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous

Avec toutes les infos reçues ainsi que les orientations et conseils évoqués, nous voici bien équipés pour l'envoi de gros dossiers.

En évoquant la question avec l'un de mes amis, je vous propose une autre solution qui me semble simple d'emploi !
Lors des premiers essais, l'envoi d'une vidéo .mov  de  50 Mo m'a semblé un peu long. 
J'ai même pensé qu'un blocage s'était produit.
j'ai cependant laissé l'opération se poursuivre pour m'apercevoir que l'expédition avait été effectuée.
A l'arrivée, 3 mn environ seulement ont suffit !
il s'agit de       
http://ge.tt
Quelques infos ici :
http://slydnet.com/web/ge-tt-le-partage-de-fichier-sans-limite-de-taille/

Je poursuivrai mes tests lors de mon retour.
@ +
reilo


----------

